# What is the biggest threat to Christianity today in the U.S.



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

Just curious as to what y'all think.  Please keep it in the context of "in the United States".   Thanks


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 22, 2014)

The wrath of God.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Honestly, as far as less people becoming Christians, the way some (notice I said some, not all by any means) Christians act toward non-Christians is probably the biggest reason more folks don't consider going to church. Judgementalism, hypocrisy, and overzealous proselytizing are all major turn-offs.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 22, 2014)

Socialism and youth sports.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re:*

The missing element: Love!

1 John 4:8  Anyone who does not love does not know God, because God is love.

1 John 4:20 If anyone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen cannot[a] love God whom he has not seen.

Matthew 5
43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 so that you may be sons of your Father who is in heaven. For he makes his sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? 47 And if you greet only your brothers, what more are you doing than others? Do not even the Gentiles do the same? 48 You therefore must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 22, 2014)

The new age movement, it seems to fit perfect for today's society and people in the west love it.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 22, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> and youth sports.


lol


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 22, 2014)

Agree with NC... and see and hear it all the time.


----------



## BUDDYBOY (Sep 22, 2014)

NC is right Christians who are not following the Bible are their own worst enemy to the divided groups.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 22, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Just curious as to what y'all think.  Please keep it in the context of "in the United States".   Thanks



Christians.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 22, 2014)

Division


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 22, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Honestly, as far as less people becoming Christians, the way some (notice I said some, not all by any means) Christians act toward non-Christians is probably the biggest reason more folks don't consider going to church. Judgementalism, hypocrisy, and overzealous proselytizing are all major turn-offs.





grouper throat said:


> Agree with NC... and see and hear it all the time.





BUDDYBOY said:


> NC is right Christians who are not following the Bible are their own worst enemy to the divided groups.





gordon 2 said:


> Christians.



I respectfully disagree, solely because there has always been hypocrisy in the church, and there always will be.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 22, 2014)

Regarding the OP, my first thought is "compromise" and "forgetting our first love".

I look at the decline in the mainline denominations in the last fifty years or so, and I see churches that are promoting gay marriage and divestment in Israel.

What does that have to do with the gospel?


----------



## revrandyf (Sep 22, 2014)

Apathy....


----------



## revrandyf (Sep 22, 2014)

Apathy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> I respectfully disagree, solely because there has always been hypocrisy in the church, and there always will be.





centerpin fan said:


> Regarding the OP, my first thought is "compromise" and "forgetting our first love".
> 
> I look at the decline in the mainline denominations in the last fifty years or so, and I see churches that are promoting gay marriage and divestment in Israel.
> 
> What does that have to do with the gospel?



If you want to disagree with a person who was raised by a preacher and in church every time the doors were open, but hasn't set foot in one for 30 years, then feel free. My point is made. As for myself and many, many, many people I know, there is one major reason why we won't be there next Sunday. Preaching to the choir and deacons already sitting on the pews doesn't change that. I have had enough of being talked about and being screamed at that I'm going to Hades by the same folks who I see out at the beer joint on Saturday night with somebody else's wife, and see on the news for doing all kinds of perverted things that me or most heathens wouldn't even think about doing-but they're right there Sunday morning casting stones with their neckties on looking and talking rightous.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 22, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you want to disagree with a person who was raised by a preacher and in church every time the doors were open, but hasn't set foot in one for 30 years, then feel free. My point is made. As for myself and many, many, many people I know, there is one major reason why we won't be there next Sunday. Preaching to the choir and deacons already sitting on the pews doesn't change that. I have had enough of being talked about and being screamed at that I'm going to Hades by the same folks who I see out at the beer joint on Saturday night with somebody else's wife, and see on the news for doing all kinds of perverted things that me or most heathens wouldn't even think about doing-but they're right there Sunday morning casting stones with their neckties on looking and talking rightous.



Nail=Head

And may I add:
The excuses made in Christ's name for their repeated actions or the willingness to overlook it completely and STILL point fingers at everyone else.
Hypocrisy excels within this religion because each and every one of them truly feels that no matter what they do they will be forgiven. Instead of trying to act like Jesus they take advantage of the free passes.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 22, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have had enough of being talked about and being screamed at that I'm going to Hades ...



Understood ... but that wasn't me.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 22, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> I respectfully disagree, solely because there has always been hypocrisy in the church, and there always will be.




Amen!

Hypocrisy is everywhere. In and out of the church. Confusion, discrimination, division amongst every group of people.  No one is absolutely correct in everything they believe, do, say or practice. Christian and non Christian alike. I know many people with many beliefs and in every belief or lifestyle there are thieves, liars, and jerks and will try to force anything they believe down your throats.....as far as I'm concerned evil is alive and well ALL over this country. None of us are fault free nor 100% correct in what we say or do.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 22, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> Understood ... but that wasn't me.



Still your fault......LOL


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 22, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you want to disagree with a person who was raised by a preacher and in church every time the doors were open, but hasn't set foot in one for 30 years, then feel free. My point is made. As for myself and many, many, many people I know, there is one major reason why we won't be there next Sunday. Preaching to the choir and deacons already sitting on the pews doesn't change that. I have had enough of being talked about and being screamed at that I'm going to Hades by the same folks who I see out at the beer joint on Saturday night with somebody else's wife, and see on the news for doing all kinds of perverted things that me or most heathens wouldn't even think about doing-but they're right there Sunday morning casting stones with their neckties on looking and talking rightous.



 Sadly church to these people is their social gathering on Sunday, just like that beer joint on saturday. Most real Christians want the same kind of church you probably envision and there's lots of good quiet folks sitting on the pews too, thats there for the right reason.
 I think the church as a whole is in need of reform big time! Folks need the freedom Jesus gives us in worship, and theres more folks that want to love Jesus than want to attend some pharisaical organization called a church.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 22, 2014)

I think the hypocrisy that might be hurting Christianity is the judging some Christians do. The person angry with his brother or the person with lust in his heart is just as guilty as the murderer or adulterer yet some Christians are always down on the gays or drinkers or fill in the blank. They can see the splinter in their neighbors eye but not the plank in their own eye. For some reason they feel they are better by the works they perform vs their washing. They aren't any more righteous than those people. Those people see this and thus wonder why they are judged. 
A better Christian approach would be to say "hey, I'm just as guilty as you but I've been washed. I struggle daily with sins just as bad as your sins." This is way better than saying "Christians are better because we aren't gay or we don't beat our wives. We do cheat on our income tax but that's way better than cheating on our wives."
I would say that non-Christians and some Christians doing this and it can turn some against Christianity.

Threat? Is anything really a threat to God's plan?


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 22, 2014)

When a thing is judged by its' abuse the thing has not been judged.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 22, 2014)

hummerpoo said:


> When a thing is judged by its' abuse the thing has not been judged.



Romans 1:28-32
28And just as they did not see fit to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper, 29being filled with all unrighteousness, wickedness, greed, evil; full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, malice; they are gossips,  30slanderers, haters of God, insolent, arrogant, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, 31without understanding, untrustworthy, unloving, unmerciful; 32and although they know the ordinance of God, that those who practice such things are worthy of death, they not only do the same, but also give hearty approval to those who practice them.
Romans 2:1-3
 1Therefore you have no excuse, EVERYONE OF YOU who passes judgment, for in that which you judge another, you condemn yourself; for you who judge practice the same things. 2And we know that the judgment of God rightly falls upon those who practice such things. 3But do you suppose this, O man, when you pass judgment on those who practice such things and do the same yourself, that you will escape the judgment of God?

Many people miss Paul's lessons. He sets them up and then switches to his real message.
"and such were some of you" is another example of Paul's teaching method. Paul isn't or wasn't trying to show how terrible his list of sins were but that we are equally guilty but are washed and that we place our selves back into God's judgement by judging others. 
Many read these verses and see it to show who won't inherit God's Kingdom but Paul switches the meaning after the "hook."


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 23, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Nail=Head
> 
> And may I add:
> The excuses made in Christ's name for their repeated actions or the willingness to overlook it completely and STILL point fingers at everyone else.
> Hypocrisy excels within this religion because each and every one of them truly feels that no matter what they do they will be forgiven. Instead of trying to act like Jesus they take advantage of the free passes.




I am impressed! Really am. Let me add to your fire. For some that claim OSAS repentance is not an item of faith. They are covered--no matter what.


I'm impressed because what is plain to you, is not always easy to grasp for the saved by "grace alone-not by works" spinners of Christianity.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 23, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> Regarding the OP, my first thought is "compromise" and "forgetting our first love".
> 
> I look at the decline in the mainline denominations in the last fifty years or so, and I see churches that are promoting gay marriage and divestment in Israel.
> 
> What does that have to do with the gospel?



On the divestment of Isreal.  I understand why Christians would strive for "divestment" in Isreal. Isreal can be the worldly-political ( temporal) anchor in the eschatological rants which some Christians are so fond of--because it can  give meat to the bones of  h e l l fire ministry. And it robes from the focus on Jesus and our life as Christians in the eternal.

Many Christians, in North America, are sown up in Isreal not unlike the folk that walked the earth during Jesus' days of earthly ministry. They are caught up in a high minded nationalism mixed in with their walk in the spirit. They are ready to cover the evils committed by the temporal and spiritual leaders of Isreal today--just because they are jews, the chosen in scripture and seem to forget that God has repeatedly corrected them for their evil and denied salvation to whole generations for their injustice!

When it comes to Isreal many Christians today disregard the prophets who preach justice and who walk around the wall of their scripture and the teachings of Jesus within  their scripture and within their worship--- for their unwholesome high minded lust in evil as if evil was God's will regards and ok when Isreal practices it.

Lord, Lord!


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 23, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> On the divestment of Isreal.  I understand why Christians would strive for "divestment" in Isreal. Isreal can be the worldly-political ( temporal) anchor in the eschatological rants which some Christians are so fond of--because it can  give meat to the bones of  h e l l fire ministry. And it robes from the focus on Jesus and our life as Christians in the eternal.
> 
> Many Christians, in North America, are sown up in Isreal not unlike the folk that walked the earth during Jesus' days of earthly ministry. They are caught up in a high minded nationalism mixed in with their walk in the spirit. They are ready to cover the evils committed by the temporal and spiritual leaders of Isreal today--just because they are jews, the chosen in scripture and seem to forget that God has repeatedly corrected them for their evil and denied salvation to whole generations for their injustice!
> 
> ...



Your wisdom and use of it in these words stirs the spirit inside and causes a big AMEN! to rise up and out of me. Thank you.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 23, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> On the divestment of Isreal.  I understand why Christians would strive for "divestment" in Isreal. Isreal can be the worldly-political ( temporal) anchor in the eschatological rants which some Christians are so fond of--because it can  give meat to the bones of  h e l l fire ministry. And it robes from the focus on Jesus and our life as Christians in the eternal.
> 
> Many Christians, in North America, are sown up in Isreal not unlike the folk that walked the earth during Jesus' days of earthly ministry. They are caught up in a high minded nationalism mixed in with their walk in the spirit. They are ready to cover the evils committed by the temporal and spiritual leaders of Isreal today--just because they are jews, the chosen in scripture and seem to forget that God has repeatedly corrected them for their evil and denied salvation to whole generations for their injustice!
> 
> When it comes to Isreal many Christians today disregard the prophets who preach justice and who walk around the wall of their scripture and the teachings of Jesus within  their scripture and within their worship--- for their unwholesome high minded lust in evil as if evil was God's will regards and ok when Isreal practices it.



Once again, I could not disagree more.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> Sadly church to these people is their social gathering on Sunday, just like that beer joint on saturday. Most real Christians want the same kind of church you probably envision and there's lots of good quiet folks sitting on the pews too, thats there for the right reason.
> I think the church as a whole is in need of reform big time! Folks need the freedom Jesus gives us in worship, and theres more folks that want to love Jesus than want to attend some pharisaical organization called a church.



Absolutely. 75% of the folks in the pews aren't the folks I'm talking about. I guess the thing that really disillusioned me the most was the so-called preachers-the ones who are telling everyone else how they should live all the time, but are way worse in reality than the "sinners" they are preaching to. Just in my county/area over the last 20 years or so, I can remember offhand about 15-20 preachers of various denominations that have been caught/arrested for everything from picking up prostitutes to molesting teenage girls to flashing people/indecent exposure, climbing up a ladder to peep in women's bathroom windows, having affairs with other church members' wives, renting houses to women for sexual favors,  cheating people out of money, embezzling, breaking and entering to steal a sex toy (yes, that happened only a couple years ago near here,) etc. etc. etc. And these are the shining examples that are telling me that I'm a sinner and living wrong and am headed straight for Hades when I or most other folks wouldn't even think about doing any of the above? And it happens nationwide every day. That's what gets me the most.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you want to disagree with a person who was raised by a preacher and in church every time the doors were open, but hasn't set foot in one for 30 years, then feel free. My point is made. As for myself and many, many, many people I know, there is one major reason why we won't be there next Sunday. Preaching to the choir and deacons already sitting on the pews doesn't change that. I have had enough of being talked about and being screamed at that I'm going to Hades by the same folks who I see out at the beer joint on Saturday night with somebody else's wife, and see on the news for doing all kinds of perverted things that me or most heathens wouldn't even think about doing-but they're right there Sunday morning casting stones with their neckties on looking and talking rightous.



Brother, I feel you and know many of the things you say are true and have been true in many American churches.  I've experienced it firsthand in at least 3 different churches.  But that does not mean you give up.  I wanted to give up and I did for awhile until the Lord sent me to where I am today.  

It means you remember who you are in Christ.  It means you humble yourself before Him.  It means you love Him so much you follow what He says. And, love, my friend, keeps no records of wrongs!  But what love does do is ...Hope...Believe..Persevere! Always!

What if Jesus ran away from all those offenses against Him?  There would be no grace and the wages of sin would still be 'death'!

It is for this very reason that I swallow my pride and love others for the Gospel's sake, because it is what Jesus did and it is what we must do to advance it into others lives.

Luke 18:8 (Part) ... Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will He find faith on earth?”

God Bless!


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 23, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> Once again, I could not disagree more.



Very consistent. I must compliment you. Peace bros.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 23, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Just curious as to what y'all think.  Please keep it in the context of "in the United States".   Thanks



American's trust in their own intellect.

American's make the Bible say what they want it to say,,,,, then accept it as Gospel.

We pervert God's word.  We teach a perverted message.
.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Absolutely. 75% of the folks in the pews aren't the folks I'm talking about. I guess the thing that really disillusioned me the most was the so-called preachers-the ones who are telling everyone else how they should live all the time, but are way worse in reality than the "sinners" they are preaching to. Just in my county/area over the last 20 years or so, I can remember offhand about 15-20 preachers of various denominations that have been caught/arrested for everything from picking up prostitutes to molesting teenage girls to flashing people/indecent exposure, climbing up a ladder to peep in women's bathroom windows, having affairs with other church members' wives, renting houses to women for sexual favors,  cheating people out of money, embezzling, breaking and entering to steal a sex toy (yes, that happened only a couple years ago near here,) etc. etc. etc. And these are the shining examples that are telling me that I'm a sinner and living wrong and am headed straight for Hades when I or most other folks wouldn't even think about doing any of the above? And it happens nationwide every day. That's what gets me the most.



The above is either a serious over exaggeration or you are living is a horrible country.  I seldom hear those sorts of things.

People who don't like preachers to talk about living proper Christian lives surely better not be reading from God's word.  Bout 99 percent of it is urging people to live proper lives.

Churches are half empty today because Americans are happy living for themselves!

I'm sick of the faithless always wanting to blame it on the preacher!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 23, 2014)

the thing that has always been the biggest threat.  There is a pattern to the judgement of a nation.  It starts with pride, then a time of plenty, then a time of apathy, then hubris, then judgement.

We are in the last stages of apathy or early stages of hubris.  You can be sure that judgement is just around the corner, unless we as a nation repent and turn.  It has happened in the past, but seldom.  I pray that we will once again turn to God


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 23, 2014)

What better place for the hypocrites to be than church?

Maybe they will listen and change.  

Why is it I never hear anyone say....

I don't go to church because a thief goes there.
I don't go to church because a liar attends there.
I don't go to church because a murder might be there.
I don't go to church because a hooker might show up.

but they choose the sin of hypocrisy as the reason they won't go to church.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> The above is either a serious over exaggeration or you are living is a horrible country.  I seldom hear those sorts of things.
> 
> People who don't like preachers to talk about living proper Christian lives surely better not be reading from God's word.  Bout 99 percent of it is urging people to live proper lives.
> 
> ...



Sadly, that is not an over-exaggeration. Maybe it's because there are so many churches here that you can see one from another one's parking lot, so they have to stretch the preacher pool out too thin.   Also, not all preachers are like that by any means, I know some fine ones that I have a lot of respect for. It's just hard to know who is who sometimes.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 23, 2014)

hy·poc·ri·sy
noun \hi-Ëˆpä-krÉ™-sÄ“ also hÄ«-\

: the behavior of people who do things that they tell other people not to do : behavior that does not agree with what someone claims to believe or feel.



I think one of the biggest threats today is people going to church.  That's right.  I was raised believing that going to church was the "ticket."  What we should believe and be teaching others is that what is really important is having a right relationship with God. 

I believe that if we are following Jesus and living in the power of the Holy Spirit then worshiping on Sunday or any other time will just be part of what we do and not how someone determines whether or not we are "christians."


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 23, 2014)

Ezriderga said:


> I think one of the biggest threats today is people going to church.  That's right.  I was raised believing that going to church was the "ticket."  What we should believe and be teaching others is that what is really important is having a right relationship with God.



I would argue that that is very difficult, if not impossible, outside of the church.  The church is a divine institution, founded by Jesus and His apostles.  It is the "pillar and foundation of the truth".  Yes, it is filled with imperfect men, but it is God's plan.




Ezriderga said:


> I believe that if we are following Jesus and living in the power of the Holy Spirit then worshiping on Sunday or any other time will just be part of what we do and not how someone determines whether or not we are "christians."



... but _the church_ is The Bride of Christ.  The Holy Spirit guides _the church_ into all truth. 

I think we err if we put a wall of separation between "the church" and "following Jesus".


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 23, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> American's make the Bible say what they want it to say,,,,, then accept it as Gospel
> .



Very true.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 23, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> I am impressed! Really am. Let me add to your fire. For some that claim OSAS repentance is not an item of faith. They are covered--no matter what.
> 
> 
> I'm impressed because what is plain to you, is not always easy to grasp for the saved by "grace alone-not by works" spinners of Christianity.


AKA the Apostle Paul?


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 23, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> I would argue that that is very difficult, if not impossible, outside of the church.  The church is a divine institution, founded by Jesus and His apostles.  It is the "pillar and foundation of the truth".  Yes, it is filled with imperfect men, but it is God's plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  I guess I didn't make myself clear.  The belief that "going to church" is what defines a christian is a threat to Christianity today.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 23, 2014)

Ezriderga said:


> I agree.  I guess I didn't make myself clear.  The belief that "going to church" is what defines a christian is a threat to Christianity today.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you want to disagree with a person who was raised by a preacher and in church every time the doors were open, but hasn't set foot in one for 30 years, then feel free. My point is made. As for myself and many, many, many people I know, there is one major reason why we won't be there next Sunday. Preaching to the choir and deacons already sitting on the pews doesn't change that. I have had enough of being talked about and being screamed at that I'm going to Hades by the same folks who I see out at the beer joint on Saturday night with somebody else's wife, and see on the news for doing all kinds of perverted things that me or most heathens wouldn't even think about doing-but they're right there Sunday morning casting stones with their neckties on looking and talking rightous.



Hypocrisy is a word that is bantered about a lot when referencing Christians.  All Christians are hypocrites.  It's true.   You aren't perfect before you become a Christian and you won't be perfect after you become one either.  The problem is two fold.  Non Christians think Christians should be perfect and Christians do little to dissuade this stereotype.  

The truth is that the ONLY person that a Christian should be better than is the person that he or she was before they accepted Christ and became a Christian.  

Like CPF, I'm not inclined to think hypocrisy is the biggest threat to today's church.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 23, 2014)

hummerpoo said:


> When a thing is judged by its' abuse the thing has not been judged.



We'll said.  G. K. Chesterton?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess since it's my question, I should at least give my opinion.  

I think that maybe the biggest threat to Christianity is our wealth both as a country and on an individual level.  Even the poorest of our poor have the means to chase after whatever hedonistic pleasures their hearts desire and that certainly includes those INSIDE the church.  

  Compare our wealth to that of one living in a third world country whose sole existence is defined by unending strife and suffering, with no chance of relief, and whose only hope what-so-ever is that there is a better life after this one.  

The latter will readily respond to the Gospel, whereas in America we can buy a palliative remedy in one form or another to soothe our discomfort and mask our conscience.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 23, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sadly, that is not an over-exaggeration. Maybe it's because there are so many churches here that you can see one from another one's parking lot, so they have to stretch the preacher pool out too thin.   Also, not all preachers are like that by any means, I know some fine ones that I have a lot of respect for. It's just hard to know who is who sometimes.



I've read your posts in this thread and it sticks out to me that the people in church are what causes you not to go.

If I could make a suggestion, don't go to church for the people, go to church for you and your relationship with the Lord, i.e., to learn, worship and grow.

I'm not insinuating that anyone should go to just any church, especially one that is not preaching the truth, but if your not going to church because of hypocrisy in people, then I wouldn't suggest going out to eat, or the bank, movies, family gatherings, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Israel (Sep 23, 2014)

I have found the best way to deal with hypocrisy in a congregation is to stand up in the middle of the service, announce "you are all a bunch of hypocrites" and then, sit down. It seems, anything short of this will not make them change.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 23, 2014)

I would echo Stringmusic.  I go to church to learn about God.  There's gossip.  I avoid it.  There's clicks.  I keep myself and my family out of them.  There's drama.  We ignore it.  There's conflicts occasionally.  We avoid becoming entangled in them too.  

Going to Church gives us a chance to learn and grow spiritually.  Something that no other experience can fulfill in quite the same way.  You just have to have the common sense to discern what's good and what's not; take part in what is and avoid what ain't.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 23, 2014)

Israel said:


> I have found the best way to deal with hypocrisy in a congregation is to stand up in the middle of the service, announce "you are all a bunch of hypocrites" and then, sit down. It seems, anything short of this will not make them change.




Do you still get out at 12:00 or does that generally cause a longer service?


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 23, 2014)

Israel said:


> I have found the best way to deal with hypocrisy in a congregation is to stand up in the middle of the service, announce "you are all a bunch of hypocrites" and then, sit down. It seems, anything short of this will not make them change.


I would shout back at you, "Christ died for hypocrites!" and then sit down.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 23, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I go to church to learn about God.


I go to church to keep NCHillbilly from going. It is a calling of sorts.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 23, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> I would shout back at you, "Christ died for hypocrites!" and then sit down.



Amen!! Good one. Y'all should do that. That would pop a brain cell or two.


----------



## Israel (Sep 23, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> I would shout back at you, "Christ died for hypocrites!" and then sit down.


LOL...ain't THAT the truth!
Should we bring beer?


----------



## Israel (Sep 23, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> I go to church to keep NCHillbilly from going. It is a calling of sorts.


Will the _real_ hypocrite...please stand up?


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 23, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> We'll said.  G. K. Chesterton?



Could be.  It's one of those things which has stayed in my mind longer than the memory of its' source.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have changed my mind. I believe the greatest threat is laziness in study....Grown men refuse to stop being bottle fed milk. It's time to get on the meat boys and study, quit accepting all this non scriptural trash as the truth and dig, and pray, and read!


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 2, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> I have changed my mind.


Perhaps in that alone... is a threat worth taking notice.


----------



## M80 (Oct 2, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Perhaps in that alone... is a threat worth taking notice.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 4, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Just curious as to what y'all think.  Please keep it in the context of "in the United States".   Thanks



This may sound funny, especially in a world where many people name the name of Christ. But I believe one of the biggest threats to Christianity is that most people do not fully understand what the Gospel is and just exactly who Jesus was, said and did while on this earth as a man.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 4, 2014)

Swamp Runner said:


> This may sound funny, especially in a world where many people name the name of Christ. But I believe one of the biggest threats to Christianity is that most people do not fully understand what the Gospel is and just exactly who Jesus was, said and did while on this earth as a man.



After discussion, I think we would find our thoughts similar.  I think people understand the Gospel, who Jesus was, what he said, and what He did on this earth to be about themselves.


----------



## Israel (Oct 4, 2014)

Enduring threat and being diminished by it are two different things.


----------



## scottymac62 (Oct 7, 2014)

Islam, Abortion, The removal of GOD in our schools, courts, etc....


----------



## hawglips (Oct 8, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Hypocrisy excels within this religion because each and every one of them truly feels that no matter what they do they will be forgiven. Instead of trying to act like Jesus they take advantage of the free passes.



This^^.  Except not every one feels that.  Some believe the Bible accounts that tell us otherwise.

But I don't think hypocrisy is the biggest threat.  Not taking Christ seriously is the biggest threat.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Hypocrisy is without a doubt the most common reason people cite for not attending Church.   I understand why and that it's based on a fallacy, but by the same token the same people who cite this have no problem going to Walmart, Burger King, football games, etc. with those same "hypocrites". Based on this I think it's a poor excuse for not going to Church with them.  

It's almost.......dare I say it, hypocritical.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re:*



hawglips said:


> Not taking Christ seriously is the biggest threat.



That's it in a nutshell.

"Deny yourself, take up your cross and follow Me"

What hypocrites do, both inside and outside the church, is refuse to do that very thing. And then we justify our actions by saying it's someone else's fault that I am the way I am.

Take Christ seriously before it's too late and simply say with your whole being, "It's me Lord, please make me new"!


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 8, 2014)

formula1 said:


> That's it in a nutshell.
> 
> "Deny yourself, take up your cross and follow Me"
> 
> ...





To "take up your cross" is to participate in the death of self; as to the creation of the replacement, we are incapable of participation.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 9, 2014)

Threat to Christianity in the United States? 
Satan? False idols? Foreigners moving in with different religions?
The younger generation doesn't seem to be as religious as past generations. Most believe in a Supreme Creator but not the God of Abraham. They see God as the Creator but then turning everything over to happenstance and freewill.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 9, 2014)

formula1 said:


> That's it in a nutshell.
> 
> "Deny yourself, take up your cross and follow Me"
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------

